
Stop working so hard on paths. Get started with pathlib - gilad
https://everydaysuperpowers.dev/articles/stop-working-so-hard-paths-get-started-pathlib/
======
djhaskin987
I'm so familiar with string manipulation, and so many other standard library
functions take strings (e.g. `open`) that it feels like a lot of API
memorization and acrobatics passing a Path object back and forth between a
Path and a String that I can see why people might just stick to good old
`os.path`.

I mean I use the Path library, and I think I like it, but I find myself
consulting the dogs for it way more often than I do with `os.path`.

